# Gaming PC - Welche Komponenten?



## Tavalero (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo, ich möchte mir einen Gaming PC zusammenstellen, bin mir aber über die Hardware noch im unklaren.

Ich möchte aktuelle Spiele in Full HD (1920x1080) spielen, auf max. Settings ruckelfrei. Das ganze wenn möglich für die nächsten drei Jahre oder länger.
Mein Budget liegt bei 1500 Euro, und ich möchte ihn selber zusammenbauen.

Folgende Hardware brauche ich:
CPU
Grafikkarte
Ram
Mainboard
SSD

Welche CPU, Grafikkarte usw… wäre die beste Wahl?


----------



## xCJay (22. Juli 2017)

Was ist denn dein Budget für den PC und baust Du den selber zusammen oder suchst Du ein komplett einsatzbereites Gerät?


----------



## Tavalero (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo, Budget liegt bei 1500 Euro und ich möchte ihn selber zusammen bauen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Juli 2017)

Tavalero schrieb:


> Mein Budget liegt bei 1500 Euro, und ich möchte ihn selber zusammenbauen.
> 
> Folgende Hardware brauche ich:
> CPU
> ...


Möchtest du nur für die aufgezählten Komponenten 1.500 Euro ausgeben oder sollen in das Budget auch noch andere benötigte Komponenten wie Gehäuse und Netzteil passen? Hast du bereits das Betriebssystem?


----------



## Tavalero (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo, alle anderen Komponenten habe ich. Gehäuse, Netzteil, Wasserkühlung, OS.


----------



## xCJay (23. Juli 2017)

Schreibe doch mitt mal genauer welche Komponenten das sind (Modellbezeichnung)


----------



## Tavalero (23. Juli 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Schreibe doch mitt mal genauer welche Komponenten das sind (Modellbezeichnung)



Gehäuse: Corsair Midi Carbide 200R
Wasserkühlung: Corsair Cooling Hydro H100i GTX
OS: Windows 10 Home x64 (Version 1703)
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ELT620AWT


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2017)

Derzeit wäre ein Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X sehr gut, da beide nah an einen Core i7-7700K rankommen, aber 80-120€ günstiger sind. Dazu dann ein Mainboard mit B350-Chipsatz für um die 80-100€, und 2x8GB DDR4-RAM mit 2400MHz oder mehr. "Dual Rank" ist für Ryzen idR etwas besser, zB das hier https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-tactical-dimm-kit-16gb-blt2c8g4d30aeta-blt2k8g4d30aeta-a1464309.html?hloc=at&hloc=de, aber es kostet auch mehr als RAM, was "single Rank" ist oder wo der Hersteller keine Angabe macht - so was kostet dann eher nur 120-130€ wie zB https://geizhals.de/g-skill-aegis-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-2800c17d-16gis-a1429150.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Das "doofe" ist, dass deine Wasserkühlung ggf. nicht passt. Da musst du mal bei Corsair anfragen, ob die auch (vlt per Zusatzteil) auf AMD Sockel AM4 geht.

SSD: es gibt zwar kleine M.2-SSDs, die bei den MB/s nochmal schneller als normale SSDs sind, aber das bringt nur in wenigen Situtation etwas. Da diese schnelleren SSDs aber viel teurer sind, wäre an sich eine normale 2,5-Zoll-SATA-SSD das, was ich eher anraten würde. Da bekommst du dann zB so eine https://geizhals.de/sandisk-ultra-ii-480gb-sdssdhii-480g-g25-a1154832.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Und Grafikkarte: hängt vom Preis ab, den du da bereit bist auszugeben. Eine zB GTX 1080 wäre da vlt ne gute Wahl. Grafikkarten sind derzeit im Preis angestiegen, aber das betrifft mehr den Preisbereich bis 300-400€, die GTX 1080 sind davon nur leicht betroffen, die kosten halt jetzt eher nicht unter 500€ und waren schon mal bei nur 450€, aber die günstigeren Karten sind um 30% und mehr im Preis gestiegen.


----------



## Tavalero (24. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Derzeit wäre ein Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X sehr gut, da beide nah an einen Core i7-7700K rankommen, aber 80-120€ günstiger sind. Dazu dann ein Mainboard mit B350-Chipsatz für um die 80-100€, und 2x8GB DDR4-RAM mit 2400MHz oder mehr. "Dual Rank" ist für Ryzen idR etwas besser, zB das hier https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-tactical-dimm-kit-16gb-blt2c8g4d30aeta-blt2k8g4d30aeta-a1464309.html?hloc=at&hloc=de, aber es kostet auch mehr als RAM, was "single Rank" ist oder wo der Hersteller keine Angabe macht - so was kostet dann eher nur 120-130€ wie zB https://geizhals.de/g-skill-aegis-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-2800c17d-16gis-a1429150.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> 
> Das "doofe" ist, dass deine Wasserkühlung ggf. nicht passt. Da musst du mal bei Corsair anfragen, ob die auch (vlt per Zusatzteil) auf AMD Sockel AM4 geht.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Tavalero (15. August 2017)

Hallo, ich habe folgende Hardware ins Auge gefasst. Ist aber noch nicht definitiv.

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Mini
Mainboard: ASUS Prime B350-Plus
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18-35 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16
SSD: habe ich noch nicht entschieden
Netzteil: Enermax MaxPro 700W ATX 2.3 (kann an meinem alten Netzteil das Mainboard nicht anschließen.)


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2017)

Warum denn die GTX 1080 Mini? Die ist zwar besonders klein, aber mit ner größeren hast du vermutlich einen leiseren PC, weil der Kühler größer ist und daher besser Kühlen kann.

Beim RAM weiß ich nicht, ob es Dual Rank hat. Steht nicht dabei. Hier wären Riegel mit mind 2666MHz und Dual Rank https://geizhals.de/?cat=ramddr3&xf=10118_16384%7E1454_8192%7E254_2666%7E439_dual%7E5828_DDR4%7E5830_UDIMM1%7E5831_DIMM   oder mit 2400, das sollte immer noch schneller als 2666er-Single-Rank sein: https://geizhals.de/?cat=ramddr3&xf=10118_16384%7E1454_8192%7E439_dual%7E5015_2400%7E5828_DDR4%7E5830_UDIMM1%7E5831_DIMM


Das Netzteil würde ich nicht nehmen, denn erstens ist es ein eher "billiges" Modell und die 700W weit übertrieben, zweitens ist ein 500W-Markenmodell zu einem ähnlichen Preis viel besser, effizienter und zuverlässiger und drittens hat das Enermax nur eine einzige 12V-Schiene, das sollte man für einen Spiele-PC nicht mehr nehmen.  Zum Beispiel das be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500W für um die 65€.


----------



## Tavalero (15. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum denn die GTX 1080 Mini? Die ist zwar besonders klein, aber mit ner größeren hast du vermutlich einen leiseren PC, weil der Kühler größer ist und daher besser Kühlen kann.
> 
> Beim RAM weiß ich nicht, ob es Dual Rank hat. Steht nicht dabei. Hier wären Riegel mit mind 2666MHz und Dual Rank https://geizhals.de/?cat=ramddr3&xf=10118_16384%7E1454_8192%7E254_2666%7E439_dual%7E5828_DDR4%7E5830_UDIMM1%7E5831_DIMM   oder mit 2400, das sollte immer noch schneller als 2666er-Single-Rank sein: https://geizhals.de/?cat=ramddr3&xf=10118_16384%7E1454_8192%7E439_dual%7E5015_2400%7E5828_DDR4%7E5830_UDIMM1%7E5831_DIMM
> 
> ...



Hallo, die GTX 1080 Mini wollte ich deswegen, weil sie besser in mein Midi Tower passt. Das die Karte leiser ist, wenn sie einen größeren Kühlkörper hat, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Danke für den Hinweiß.

Das beim RAM nichts von Dual Rank steht, habe ich glatt übersehen. Such mir einen anderen.

Ich dachte immer das Enermax eine gute Marke ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2017)

Tavalero schrieb:


> Hallo, die GTX 1080 Mini wollte ich deswegen, weil sie besser in mein Midi Tower passt. Das die Karte leiser ist, wenn sie einen größeren Kühlkörper hat, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Danke für den Hinweiß.


 welchen Tower hast du denn? Midi-Tower können je nach Modell auch Karten fassen, die 50cm lang wären  wobei keine aktuelle Karte länger als ca 32cm ist.




> Ich dachte immer das Enermax eine gute Marke ist.


 ja, an sich schon - aber eher im hochpreisigen Bereich. Deren Netzteile ab 500W UND mit 2x 12V-Leitung, was man unbedingt nehmen sollte, kosten eher 100€ und mehr. Das 700W-Modell ist RELATIV gesehen ein "Billigmodell". Da ist ein Be Quiet 500W wirklich besser, auch wenn das Enermax zu 99,9% gut funktionieren wird. Aber es ist halt nicht so dolle, das siehst du schon daran, dass es eine Effizienz von nur 83% hat - das be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM hat 91%. Das zeigt, dass die Technik besser ist und den Strom besser umwandelt, und es spart Dir auch Strom. Wenn der PC zB 300W wirklich braucht, zieht das Be Quiet 330W, das Enermax aber 360W.


----------



## Tavalero (15. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> welchen Tower hast du denn? Midi-Tower können je nach Modell auch Karten fassen, die 50cm lang wären  wobei keine aktuelle Karte länger als ca 32cm ist.
> 
> 
> ja, an sich schon - aber eher im hochpreisigen Bereich. Deren Netzteile ab 500W UND mit 2x 12V-Leitung, was man unbedingt nehmen sollte, kosten eher 100€ und mehr. Das 700W-Modell ist RELATIV gesehen ein "Billigmodell". Da ist ein Be Quiet 500W wirklich besser, auch wenn das Enermax zu 99,9% gut funktionieren wird. Aber es ist halt nicht so dolle, das siehst du schon daran, dass es eine Effizienz von nur 83% hat - das be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM hat 91%. Das zeigt, dass die Technik besser ist und den Strom besser umwandelt, und es spart Dir auch Strom. Wenn der PC zB 300W wirklich braucht, zieht das Be Quiet 330W, das Enermax aber 360W.



Mein Tower: Corsair Midi Carbide 200R


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

Tavalero schrieb:


> Mein Tower: Corsair Midi Carbide 200R


 da könntest du jede Grafikkarte einbauen, da sind 43cm Platz. 

Du könntest Zb die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming nehmen, ab 545€. Wenn das nicht zu teuer ist (die Zotac kostet je nach Shop 20-30€ weniger). Die Gigabyte hat halt auch einen höheren Takt, also etwas mehr Leistung. Sind zwar "nur" 5-7%, aber immerhin


----------



## xCJay (16. August 2017)

Ich würde nochmal die nächste Woche abwarten was Intel da mit Coffee Lake so Neues bringt und dann mit der CPU entscheiden.


----------



## Tavalero (16. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da könntest du jede Grafikkarte einbauen, da sind 43cm Platz.



Die 43 cm Platz hast du nur, auf den ersten drei Steckplätzen von oben gesehen. Da die Grafikkarte aber im zweiten Steckplatz von oben ihren Platz findet, weil eben auf dem Mainbord dort der Steckplatz ist. Habe ich nur noch 43 cm Platz wenn die Karte ein Single-Slot oder Dual-Slot ist.  Wenn sie Triple-Slot hat, so wie die https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-extreme-zt-p10800b-10p-a1449220.html , hängt das Ende der Karte genau im Käfig wo die SSD´s sitzen. Ich kann nur Triple-Slot Karten nehmen, bis max. 28 cm.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

Tavalero schrieb:


> Die 43 cm Platz hast du nur, auf den ersten drei Steckplätzen von oben gesehen. Da die Grafikkarte aber im zweiten Steckplatz von oben ihren Platz findet, weil eben auf dem Mainbord dort der Steckplatz ist. Habe ich nur noch 43 cm Platz wenn die Karte ein Single-Slot oder Dual-Slot ist.  Wenn sie Triple-Slot hat, so wie die https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-extreme-zt-p10800b-10p-a1449220.html , hängt das Ende der Karte genau im Käfig wo die SSD´s sitzen. Ich kann nur Triple-Slot Karten nehmen, bis max. 28 cm.


 Die Gigabyte ist aber nur Dual-Slot. Passt also.


@xClay: Intel PRÄSENTIERT am 21. nur die CPUs - in den Handel kommen die aber erst Ende des Jahres, vermutlich kurz vor Weihnachten.


----------

